# Translator



## skylight (May 20, 2010)

Looking to buy a English/Greek phonetic electronic pocket translator. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

If you've got an iPhone there are some great apps available that do this for under £1?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Google

^ I've done a froogle search for you and it seems to return a fair few options. More expensive than I thought.


----------

